# It's National Registry Time!!!



## BuckeyeEMT (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello everyone.  It seems like it was just yesterday that I posted a thread on here saying that I was going to start my EMT-B classes.   Now I am posting another one saying that classes are done and finals are this week.  Wow....that was quick!!!!

My class final is this Tuesday.  If I sit and think about it, I get really really nervous.   However, I am trying to keep a positive attitude about it with the rationale that I have this knowledge in my head and have been tested on it before.    It's just a matter of doing some review and I will be ready.   

My National Registry skills exam is this Thursday.   I'm a bit more nervous about this one.  I know the material in my head....I can even write it down on paper, but when I go to actually do the skill (trauma/medical scenario)  I tend to freeze up somewhat and forget important pieces of the assessment.    

What have you done to get past the nerves?  Any little gems of wisdom you could pass on to help me get thru testing?    I sure would appreciate any help you could pass along.  This is something I have put my heart and soul into for the past 3 months and want in the worst way.    Thanks in advance!!!    I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 21, 2007)

Know what is on the checklist.. and be aware that the NREMT really does not have a practical exam for the basic level, but accepts the schools and state recommendations. 

I have always asked students to perform as they were teaching the skill. This appears that they will not miss and talk to the prompter to cover all bases. 

For the written realize there is 4 answers. One obviously wrong, one silly, and two that are comparable, hence the difficulty to choose the most correct one. Go with your gut instincts and do not change answers unless you are 100% aware you made a mistake. 

Review your book by answering the objectives listed before each chapter. If possible find a review book with several scenario based examples, since the new concept is more on scenario based testing. 

Good luck!
R/r 911


----------



## EMTBandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> For the written realize there is 4 answers. One obviously wrong, one silly, and two that are comparable, hence the difficulty to choose the most correct one. Go with your gut instincts and do not change answers unless you are 100% aware you made a mistake.



I couldn't have put it better myself. I remember taking the test like it was yesterday. And there were a lot of questions like this. And when I went with my gut on some of the questions it turned out right. So never second guess yourself if you think an answer is right and if you know it in your heart. Because it most likely is the correct answer. The test isn't much differen't than any of the other tests I took throughout my course. Just a lot longer and seems like they overwhelm you with scenarios. 

And I'll never forget one of the answers for "What do you do for a patient who has second degree burns to his left forearm?" And one of the answers were "Put a slab of cold meat on it and transport to the hospital." I actually kind of broke out laughing during the exam lol. So you'll get these type of answers/questions that help break up the tension. Just remember to study, stay cool, go with your gut, and if you get worried take a deep breath. It's not a big deal, I made a big deal about it and my worries went away as soon as I started the test. 

So good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## Fire219man (May 1, 2007)

Same Here!!!!

Seems like yesterday that I was starting the EMT-B class.  My practicals are done, and I passed those fine.  My final for the class is Saturday.  I think that I could actually bomb the final badly and still pass the class.  My current class grade is a 97%.  

After the final on Saturday, I will probably take the National Registry within the next 2 weeks.

Remind me to never let my EMT-B certification expire again!!!!!

-fire219


----------



## Glorified (May 1, 2007)

yeah, I feel the same way.  Got my final on the 7th and my IPE on the 14th. Then we get to take our CBT for the NREMT-B  

I got 4 practice exams based after the NREMT at Borders and they are great.  It's by learning express.  I got a 79 on test one, missing several ob/gn questions and a few airway.


----------



## BuckeyeEMT (May 1, 2007)

Hey all.....thanks so much for the replies back.   I greatly appreciate them!   

I took my exams....here is how I did.....

Last Tuesday night was the class written exam.   Our instructor passed out exams that we had taken  from the first week of class thru  that night with our GPA tallied on top.   I had a 92% going into the class final and was told I was the 'Valedictorian' of the class.       I took the final exam and got an 88%.  WHOO HOOO ^_^ 

My NR skills exam was this past Thursday.   I got 138 points out of 140 points!!!!!!!   YEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!    Lots of studying and LOTS of practice beforehand really paid off.  Repitition was key in my opinion.    

I will be scheduling my NR written tonight.   Thanks again for all of your encouragement.   It is greatly appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## EMTBandit (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 1, 2007)

NREMT is a Computer Assisted Test (CAT Test). I have been doing some research on this type of testing. 

Questions are made of different levels of difficulties. There are several thousands of questions from a test bank. (So no one can actually, study exact questions) Now, the first question will be of moderate level, if you answer correctly you will get a more difficult question and so on, until you fail a question. 

If you do so happen to miss the first few questions, you will be given easier questions and if you fail those more easier questions etc.. Unfortunately, the computer will assume your level based upon the first few questions. 

Now, here is why some have difficulty understanding the practices. Each question is weight based upon difficulty and thus points are awarded upon the weight of the question (or difficulty). This means one person may have correctly got 10 right, where as another may have only 3 right but will have a higher score. 

Number of questions is not correlated with degree of difficulty and degree of question. This is why some may stop at 80 questions and some may stop at 110, etc...

Remember to choose the most correct, the reason that is used in lieu of an absolute textbook answer is due to potential litigation if one answered absolutely correct and treatment regime varies. So an "over-all" or near correct answer is always used as the most correct. 

I am attempting to write an article on this type of testing and as well see if there is interest in NREMT review type courses, similar to what RN's have for NCLEX. 



Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (May 2, 2007)

BuckeyeEMT said:


> Last Tuesday night was the class written exam.   Our instructor passed out exams that we had taken  from the first week of class thru  that night with our GPA tallied on top.   I had a 92% going into the class final and was told I was the 'Valedictorian' of the class.       I took the final exam and got an 88%.  WHOO HOOO ^_^
> 
> My NR skills exam was this past Thursday.   I got 138 points out of 140 points!!!!!!!   YEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!    Lots of studying and LOTS of practice beforehand really paid off.  Repitition was key in my opinion.



SWEEEEEEEETTT!!!!!  :beerchug:  :beerchug:


----------

